# rili shrimp



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW! Nice!


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

I posted the same thread a few weeks ago about these shrimps. I was told they are very expensive..


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Prettiest cherry I have ever seen!


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

I read the thread Jagged....... I too am in love with them and the possibilties that they bring to the plain ole cherry shrimp! I have a small population of cherries that have been breeding for close to 4 years....and I have ever seen one of these morphs! Kinda excited to see them. I was disheartened to see that several people are poo-poo about them.....but I think that they are neat! Was hoping that someone would have more information or know of someone selling them in the states. Was also hoping that the price would be more reasonable too lol! 

Maybe I will be lucky and get a morph in my population......

Does any one know what a sakura is? 
(up here it is a DELICIOUS japanese steakhouse....with super yummy DYNOMITE ROLLS!!!) HAHA!!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l saw the first pic at shrimpnow.com like 2 days ago l love the stunning colors and how they come out


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

They are still very expensive cherry shrimp, lol... I think there are blue rili too.

As far as sakura, it's japanese for "cherry blossom", and in shrimp terms it's a red cherry that is much more red than a regular cherry, but not quite as red as a fire red.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

what's the price tag on one of these liam?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Few months ago, people were offering 500 a piece. Who knows now, the market changes so quick


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

WHAT!!!! 

dam now i need to make another tank


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Rili are expensive now, but I'm sure people will get their hands on them. 

They're cherry shrimp = easy breeding.

I do not know anyone that has them in the states.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow if I knew those would be valuable one day I would have never feed the ones that would periodically appear in my colony to the bettas... I think they pop up randomly once in a while.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yah, it's not a super rare mutation. HOWEVER, with that said... It's rare to be able to have them breed true, and stabilized without sterility or other genetic problems. 

But yah, after a while they'll be everywhere seeing as how they're cherry morphs.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

There a tons of RCS color morphs. I know of 2 more that are about to hit the market


----------



## geranie (Jul 30, 2010)

:icon_eek:


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

msnikkistar said:


> There a tons of RCS color morphs. I know of 2 more that are about to hit the market


 
Well dont be stingy.......what are they???? LOL!!! You cant just drop a tease like that and not offer up any details!!

Please......... :icon_wink


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I find it somewhat funny that everyone loves these "new shrimp" Most of us have been culling these shrimp over the years. I know multiple "morphs" that are coming to the market as a cherry morph that many people including myself have been culling for years. 

-Andrew


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Andrew, maybe you should have been saving them rather than culling them, hahahaha


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

wrangler said:


> Well dont be stingy.......what are they???? LOL!!! You cant just drop a tease like that and not offer up any details!!
> 
> Please......... :icon_wink


Not allowed to 



A Hill said:


> I find it somewhat funny that everyone loves these "new shrimp" Most of us have been culling these shrimp over the years. I know multiple "morphs" that are coming to the market as a cherry morph that many people including myself have been culling for years.
> 
> -Andrew


Some yes, some no. The color variations people are starting to get are just recent. Honestly, I do have to agree with you partially. I am not sure what the whole love of the rili shrimp is. But that is just me.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

well dont beat yourself up because you have been missing the boat on some high dollar shrimp!!

BTW I know that you dont like them....please dont derail my thread..... just cause you dont like them doesnt mean that others shouldnt either! 

I find them neat and interesting that it is possible for patterns of color to appear on them instead of the plain jane reds......

I also like the randomness of the color patterns.....kinda like a paint horse or appaloosa horse....never know what your gonna get....or is that a box of chocolates? LOL!

Anyway yes there is a blue rili.....


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

^^ poor man's CRS... RCS are more appealing since they're more prolific and less picky haha.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

that's it im selling all my fish and converting to shrimp


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> ^^ poor man's CRS... RCS are more appealing since they're more prolific and less picky haha.


At current prices I think you might have this backwards, but once they become more common doe to the prolific breading you are likely right.

Either way, the pictures posted on the first page are beautiful and I'd love to have some of those!

Josh


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

!shadow! said:


> that's it im selling all my fish and converting to shrimp


Who keeps fish anymore? :fish: LoL
I have had aquariums for almost 17 years, they always had fish in them. 
The last 2 years have been 100% shrimp :bounce:


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a shrimp-a-holic as well. 

For some reason, the first pic doesn't do anything for me. But the second one...I REALLY like those guys! Too bad they are out of my price range or at least would be that is.


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Sakura cherries are very red cherries, with red legs too


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

*bobstropicalplants has them for 3 or 4 dollars each*

if it 's the same shrimp that's quite the price drop...


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

This thread is almost 2 years old! Haha


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

What's even sadder is it took that long...almost for me to be able to afford them.....but I got my red rilis! Yay!!!


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i'm glad to see that this post is back up and current, cus i just bought 5 of them today @4.89 a peice, well they offered a 5 for $20 deal that i took. i also picked up a Vampire shrimp.

While i was looking in the tank deciding which ones i wanted i noticed that the eggs(idk what the correct term is) varied drastically in color from green to yellow, idk maybe blue or something else. does any one know why this is?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Aquatic Delight said:


> i'm glad to see that this post is back up and current, cus i just bought 5 of them today @4.89 a peice, well they offered a 5 for $20 deal that i took. i also picked up a Vampire shrimp.
> 
> While i was looking in the tank deciding which ones i wanted i noticed that the eggs(idk what the correct term is) varied drastically in color from green to yellow, idk maybe blue or something else. does any one know why this is?


All cherry's seem to have a variety of colored eggs.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

eggs will change color when about to hatch. i had some that were green and went to pinkish orange right befor babies showed up and some went from yellow to white. just kinda verrys from shrimp to shrimp


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> All cherry's seem to have a variety of colored eggs.


 
really? so i guess its rare to get a whole batch of red cherries with all the same color eggs? i ask because the place i've been getting my red cherries from all have the same color eggs


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i think it is just the line of cherrys just like eye color i have some with black eyes and have a couple with green things just happen


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

well that makes sense. thank you


----------

